

We have renamed Gittip to Gratipay - gw
https://medium.com/gratipay-blog/gratitude-gratipay-ef24ad5e41f9

======
japhyr
I think this is a good move for Gittip, to get away from the notion that it's
a model just meant to support software development.

The central idea of Gratipay is to support good people doing good work,
through recurring donations. That's a model I'd like to see take off, in many
fields.

------
tuananh
the new brand allows them to introduce the idea to more than just supporting
software development; however i still find it's hard to pronounce the new name
(english is not my first language). i much prefer 2 syllables domain than 3.

